# New Edge Cutting Tools



## hombre4 (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone here own or ever use any of these tools? I went to the tool show in Pa. last week and as soon as I walked in the door the person that makes these was set up. I was impressed and bought a set plus the one he no longer makes. The set consists of 7 tools. They have carbide tips and when they get dull you just rotate the tip. After you have used up the entire tip you simply replace the tip. I haven't had a chance to try them yet. They are very sharp though.


----------



## TBone (Nov 18, 2006)

I've never tried them, but the one on the right looks similar to one of the carbide inserts for a jointer/planer head.


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2006)

How much are they?  
How much are replacement cutter inserts?

I've been planning on making my own...looks very easy with a steel rod and screw tap.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 18, 2006)

How much? How big? Can you take another picture with an object, or ruler, next to them for perspective?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 18, 2006)

Replacement Inserts

http://tinyurl.com/y47rq7


----------



## hombre4 (Nov 18, 2006)

First of all I would like to say that I am in no way affilliated with the people or company that makes these tools. Just wondering if anyone here has any and what they think of them. The tools measure 8 1/2" for the three smaller ones and 11 1/2" for the longer ones and all have a 14" hardwood handle. There is total of 7 tools in differant sizes available. I purchased the set plus one tool that is not being made anymore. The sizes available are: 1" round, 3/4" round and 1/2" round, a 1/2" diamond and 3/8" diamond, a 3/4" square and a 1/4" square. The replacement tips are $15.00 each except for the 1" round which is $20.00. I understand they will cut a lot of wood before replacement is necessary. They are extremely sharp tools but I haven't had the chance to use one yet. The person putting on the demo at the show used the 1" round to do a bowl from start to finish. There is alo a pen turning tool available with 4 tips.Their web address is: newedgecuttingtools.com. If anyone is interested or would like more info. on the tools.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 18, 2006)

Interesting: I can't wait to hear how they work.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />....."I can't give you a sure-fire formula for success, but I can give you a formula for failure: try to please everybody all the time."
> 
> Herbert Bayard Swope



I was wondering when you would get that fixed.[]


----------



## Draken (Jan 4, 2007)

Any updates as to how well these work?  Also, why the need for six tools?  Couldn't all of the tips fit on one handle assembly?  It would slow down tool changes, but would save a ton of $$$.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Dario (Jan 4, 2007)

Draken,

While it is possible, I think he had the rod ends match the shape of the bits to control them from rotating.

If I will buy a replaceable tip tool...it will be Sorby's with the flat side rod.  There are lots of advantage on that design that some don't see...and I will try to adapt on my handmade tools. []


----------



## Draken (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been looking at the Sorby as well, since I'm starting to get into hollow forms and whatnot now that I have a chuck.  The Sorby has a nice selection of tips, all included, and they seem to work well by watching the videos at the Sorby website, but wanted to see if there was a follow up on the carbide tools before pulling the trigger (when funds are available).

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Dario (Jan 5, 2007)

Draken,

If you do buy that setup...you can get all the other replacement bits from Enco (for just cents each) ...except for the round and teardrop bits, I haven't found any good supplier/source for those yet.


----------



## Draken (Jan 5, 2007)

Can you point me in the right direction on their website?  I can't seem to find the inserts you speak of that are only cents each.  I looked in:
CUTTING TOOLS -&gt; INDEXABLE INSERTS -&gt; TURNING/MILLING INSERTS
but didn't check out all 88 items and some don't have photos.

Thanks,
Draken


----------



## Dario (Jan 5, 2007)

Search for "bits"
Look at the list...there should be a group like this:

        TOOL BITS 
            BRAZED TOOL BITS  
            RECTANGULAR  
            ROUND  
            SQUARE  
            TOOL BIT HOLDERS  

I bought some round and square HSS bits of various sizes.


----------



## KenV (Jan 5, 2007)

There are getting to be a bunch of variations on the market.  Hunter Took systems has a version where the tip can be resharpened.  The tool appears to be a high grade steel.  Fred Holder did a review on it in "More Woodturning".   A small scale version is sold by Unique Tools (www.thingswestern.com).  They have a small version (pen chisel)suitable for pen or minature turning in round and square tips.   Jack McDaniels of the Seattle area has a version (the eliminator) sold by Packard Woodworking with one flat side.  Pretty high price on the eliminator.

I got a pair of the little ones from Unique tool.  Handles are golf club handles.  I have been using the round one as a scraper for acrylics and snakeskin blanks.  Works well for that application.

Cobalt steel cutter can be resharpened.  Most carbide are hard to resharpen without special gear, Ti-Carbide tools cannot be resharpened without loss of the Ti-Carbide coating.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 5, 2007)

Bits wont be 'cents', but much cheaper than from the tool maker. I can resharpen the carbide tips should they become dull. Same machine I use for pen mills, diamond wheel.


----------



## Dario (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Bits wont be 'cents', but much cheaper than from the tool maker.



Paul,

This is my ENCO order...as you can see the 1/4"-3/8" square bits are only $0.49 - $0.80 each.  The rest are more expensive though but note that some are also 8" long.

 	Model No.  	Description  	Qty.  	Price  	Ext. Price
  	383-7015  	1/4" X 8" GROUND BIT IMPORT HSS ROUND TOOLBIT  	3  	$2.47  	$7.41 
  	383-7000  	OR NO. 110008 1/8 ROUND TOOL BITS  	2  	$.91  	$1.82 
  	383-7005  	OR NO. 110012 3/16 ROUND TOOL BITS  	2  	$1.13  	$2.26 
  	383-7010  	OR NO. 110016 1/4 ROUND TOOL BITS  	2  	$1.82  	$3.64 
  	383-5312  	3/16SQ.X2 1/2 OAL M-2 HSS TOOL BITS  	6  	$.49  	$2.94 
  	383-5316  	1/4 SQ.X2 1/2 OAL M-2 HSS TOOL BITS  	6  	$.66  	$3.96 
  	383-5320  	5/16SQ.X2 1/2 OAL M-2 HSS TOOL BITS  	2  	$.80  	$1.60 
  	383-5324  	3/8 SQ.X3 OAL M-2 HSS TOOL BITS  	2  	$1.22  	$2.44 
Sub Total 	$26.07


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 6, 2007)

Just my usual .02Â¢ but there are a lot of 'disposable' tool cutters on the market that nullify the sharpening process. In our factory that is the way it is and may be the way for the hobbyist to go in some cases. Dario, guess that your prices from ENCO are a reflection of this.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 6, 2007)

Peter,

Yep.  With the cost, I actually bought more than I will ever use and they are not really "disposable" since all of it are made of M2 HSS steel.  I finally chose M2 over cobalt or carbide because of the sharpening concerns.

Like turning, making my own tool is to save $$$ and mostly for the satisfaction derived both during the creation and utilization of it.  I am weird that way. []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree, but these are for HSS tool bits. I am thinking of the replacement for the carbide incerts.  I for one am enough of a piddler that I hope never to reach the total throw away mind set. I like to play and figure out how it can be done, and since I have access to the tools to re-work stuff, I will, and offer the service to those who want it. With carbide incerts that may cost up to $20 each, I will resharpen them a few times, no matter how long they last before needing it!


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 6, 2007)

On the same idea, how many of us sharpen our gouge and just cut in one direction on one wing of the gouge and never on the other side. We resharpen and continue if effect we throw away half of the tool because we never cut on the other wing. Make sense? Learn to cut right and left handed to fully utilize our tools. I do hope this makes sense.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />I agree, but these are for HSS tool bits. I am thinking of the replacement for the carbide incerts.  I for one am enough of a piddler that I hope never to reach the total throw away mind set. I like to play and figure out how it can be done, and since I have access to the tools to re-work stuff, I will, and offer the service to those who want it. With carbide incerts that may cost up to $20 each, I will resharpen them a few times, no matter how long they last before needing it!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />On the same idea, how many of us sharpen our gouge and just cut in one direction on one wing of the gouge and never on the other side. We resharpen and continue if effect we throw away half of the tool because we never cut on the other wing. Make sense? Learn to cut right and left handed to fully utilize our tools. I do hope this makes sense.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Hey, I did that! I even 'switch hands', so to speak. Not that hard to do.


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul, 
I have a surplus supply place nearby that sells these bits (carbide, M2, cobalt) by the pound. I was there this past week to pick some end mills (can you sharpen those?) and noticed a couple of large bins filled with these. I'll run by in a while to get the exact pricing. If you, or anyone else, is interested just let me know.


----------



## KenV (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my growing edges is learning to do machinist work.  I am at entry level apprentice skills, but learning.  Those little round and square tool bits that Dario is getting will make great minature tools for detail work on pens.  I tend to spend the extra to get cobalt steel because the edges last longer.  

Stacey Hager, an Austin Texas guy, has several articles that have been published in American Woodturner including having a video on the point tool that can be downloaded from AAW.  

The trick I am looking for is to figure out which of the carbide inserts are effecive replacements for the end of a piece of steel.  There are so many different sizes, shapes, and relief angles to sort through....


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> <br />Paul,
> I have a surplus supply place nearby that sells these bits (carbide, M2, cobalt) by the pound. I was there this past week to pick some end mills (can you sharpen those?) and noticed a couple of large bins filled with these. I'll run by in a while to get the exact pricing. If you, or anyone else, is interested just let me know.



I cannot sharpen endmills. But I have a friend that can! Carbide or HSS.


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, the "honey do" list was a lot longer than what I thought it was going to be.

Here's what I found at the surplus place...

I was WAY off on the price of the carbide cutters. They are, in fact, 99 cents each. I just bought these three, but they have many shapes and sizes. I'm not a machinist so I'm not even going to try with the proper names:





These cutters ARE sold by the pound. These are about the smallest I found and the get quite large (and heavy). Same thing about the sizes and shapes. This was just over 1/2 pound's worth:





Here's a closer shot of one of the above cutters:




If these bits can help any of you, just PM me. The store is only a mile from me.... right across the street from my favorite fried chicken joint[]


----------



## btboone (Jan 7, 2007)

The ones up top are the carbide turning inserts that normally run in the $15 to $20 range.  They can be found on sale down to around the $3 range sometimes.  The others are HSS or cobalt toolbits or carbide brazed onto steel toolbits.  They take hand grinding to get the proper shape.  The carbide is far harder and takes higher heat (not a big issue with wood or plastic) than the others.


----------

